# This public house is closed until further notice



## Linni

Co znamenají následující věty (resp. nápisy, oznámení, instrukce) v češtině?

*"THIS PUBLIC HOUSE IS CLOSED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE"*


----------



## Jana337

Linni said:


> Co znamenají následující věty (resp. nápisy, oznámení, instrukce) v češtině?
> 
> *"THIS PUBLIC HOUSE IS CLOSED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE"*


Formální překlad "until further notice" - až na další.

U uzavřených staveb by se řeklo "až do odvolání".

Odkud je ta věta? V životě jsem neslyšela nikoho říci "public house" místo "pub". 

Jana


----------



## beclija

Now that you say it, Jana, I remember that "public house" has a fairly innocent meaning in English. I was kind of confused, thinking of something more like its literal translation in Serbian: "javna kuća/јавна кућа"=brothel.


----------



## Jana337

beclija said:


> Now that you say it, Jana, I remember that "public house" has a fairly innocent meaning in English. I was kind of confused, thinking of something more like its literal translation in Serbian: "javna kuća"=brothel.


Same in Czech. That's why I am confused - I don't think a Czech native wrote it  but it does not sound like what I would expect from an English native either. 

Jana


----------



## papillon

Jana337 said:


> Same in Czech. That's why I am confused - I don't think a Czech native wrote it  but it does not sound like what I would expect from an English native either.
> Jana



Same in Russian - публичный дом. Russians have a lot of fun with this when they go to England .


----------



## Linni

Jana337 said:


> Formální překlad "until further notice" - až na další.
> 
> U uzavřených staveb by se řeklo "až do odvolání".
> 
> Odkud je ta věta? V životě jsem neslyšela nikoho říci "public house" místo "pub".
> 
> Jana


 
Děkuju! 

Je to z knížky English Vocabulary in Use (Cambridge).


----------

